# unable to contact dhcp server



## knrobe

I've been chasing this problem on and off for about three months with limited results. 
I lost my internet connection, and I get the following message, "unable to contact your DHCP server".
This occurred after a system reboot and I have been unable to get this computer back online since that time.
At the time it went down my security software was reporting a virus that it could not remove, but that had been going on for a week or so and it didn't seem to be causing any system problems.
I later took the computer to a professional who scanned and cleaned it, and replaced the security program with a different one, AVG 9.0.
At the time I lost connection I contacted my DSL provider, after performing some service tests the tech pronounced the problem to be on my end.
At that point I got out my backup computer, which also runs on WinXP SP3 on a somewhat older platform, and it connected with no problem.
I than swapped the hard drives between the two computers. The backup drive, now in the computer which origanily had been giving me trouble, connected without a problem.
It was at this time, I took the infected drive to be scanned.
Since that time I have been following threads on various forums without much luck.
I have only gotten a connection twice. The first time was before I got the router, I was swapping the cable from one computer to the other and I got connection but it only lasted until I did a reboot. I decided
the Bad Boy had hijacked the IP address that had been assigned to the other computer.
Shortly after adding the router I was able to get online again, this time through the router, after reinstalling the Ethernet Adapter I was able to get online for 4 or 5 hours and did several reboots as I was trying to establish home sharing for Itunes and also printer sharing, I was unsuccessful with both, The only significant event on the last reboot was that Windows installed a bunch of updates. That was three weeks ago.
Since than I have had no luck whatsoever. The system can't find the router nor will it connect directly through the modem either.

Some of the things I have tried are as follows:
swapped cables around
bought a new modem
changed to a different NIC
ran netsh int ip reset
ran netsh winsock reset
ran LSPfix
ran winsockxpfix
pinged 127.0.0.1 (results below)
uninstalled and reinstalled Ethernet Services
tried safe start with network services
tried partial clean boot (probably same as above)
checked all settings suggested in the threads
compaired settings and registry keys to working computer
I'm at my wits end on this any help would be appreciated.
system info:
WinXP SP3 Home Edition running on a Pentium D 3.4GHz Duo Core
Modem: Motorola 2210 DSL-wired connection
Router: Linksys befsr41-wired connection
Via Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
IP service is DHL running on ppoe protocol
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VIOLA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-EC-24-2E-6B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.104.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
C:\Documents and Settings\Default>ipconfig /release
Windows IP Configuration
　
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
C:\Documents and Settings\Default>ipconfig /renew
Windows IP Configuration
An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection 11 : unable to contact your DHCP se
rver. Request has timed out.
C:\Documents and Settings\Default>
　
C:\Documents and Settings\Default>ping 127.0.0.1
Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Default>
WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status 
info
All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog.
info
The Winsock Service provider chains are valid.
info
Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] passed the loopback communication test.
info
Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] passed the loopback communication test.
info
Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test.
info
Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test.
info
Connectivity is valid for all Winsock service providers.
Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 
info
Using home Internet connection
Network adapter identification 
info
Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection 9, Device=VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter #3,
MediaType=LAN,
SubMediaType=LAN
info
Ethernet connection selected
Network adapter status 
info
Network connection status: Connected
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 
warn
HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to Microsoft Corporation The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn
HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to Microsoft Corporation The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn
FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn
HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to Sign In The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn
HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn
FTP (Active): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error
Could not make an HTTP connection.
error
Could not make an HTTPS connection.
error
Could not make an FTP connection.


----------



## Fred Garvin

Go into Control Panel and right click on your local area network connection, go to Properties, double click TCP/IP. Make sure Obtain IP address automatically & Obtain DNS automatically are checked off. Under Alternate Config tab, select Automatic Private IP Address.

Click Advanced on the General tab Under IP Address do you see DHCP enabled?

In Device Manager under Network Adapters - any exclamations or more than one NC listed? 

Have you power cycled the modem & router? Considered resetting the router to defaults?


----------



## knrobe

Double checked and confirmed, these are the settings I have been using.
I currently two NIC's listed neither has ever reported a problem.
The second one, I recently added in case the on-board one had some kind of unreported problem. The on-board is currently disabled.
As I stated in my original post I was able once to get online by reinstalling the NIC. That was when I was using the on-board NIC, I have since been unable to repeat that success.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Wand3r3r

connect directly to the modem. do you get a ip?

If not, and considering the history I would proceed to a repair install of xp


----------



## knrobe

Re; Wand3r3r
No won't connect directly through the modem.
I have been considering that option, can a repair install be done without wiping the drive?
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Wand3r3r

Yes that is the whole point of a repair install. It leaves the data intact but refreshes the OS file system. You will need to do all of the service pack updates after doing the repair.

I would suggest you web search xp repair install for the step by step how to.

Good luck!


----------



## knrobe

Re: Wand3r3r
Did as suggested in process right now will let you know outcome.


----------



## knrobe

<P>No Joy!</P>
<P>Finished the xp repair install and I am still getting a 169 address, release and renew produced the same result, "unable to contact your dhcp server".</P>
<P>Ran network wizard then checked tcp/ip settings the'ir OK, reports,  "limited or no connectivity".</P>
<P>Ran LinkSys router installation disk, reports, "unable to find router".</P>
<P>Am really a loss on what to do next.</P>


----------



## Fred Garvin

Have you connected directly to the modem as Wanderer suggested? Power off the modem for 10 seconds then power it back on. When all lights are go, connect your PC.


----------



## knrobe

Re: Fred Garvin
No go!
I tried the procedure first through the router, than repeated it connected directly to the modem.
Still get the same results, a 169 address.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## knrobe

When I ping I get the following results;
Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
I take this to mean that I have connectivity.
Would that be correct?


----------



## Fred Garvin

knrobe said:


> Re: Fred Garvin
> No go!
> I tried the procedure first through the router, than repeated it connected directly to the modem.
> Still get the same results, a 169 address.
> Thanks for your input.


And just to make sure, after restarting the modem and connecting your PC, you did an IPconfig /renew, correct?

I would start from scratch. Connect another computer directly to modem to verify modem works. If any errors, verify DOCIS version of modem with protocol your ISP is using. 

Completely uninstall all network cards, reboot, download latest drivers for a known working card with another PC and start over. Remove any unnecessary networking protocols.

Test one of these cards in another box or take a known working card from a different PC.

Forget the router and do all tests connected directly to the modem.

Try again in Safe Mode with Networking. 

Try booting to a bootable CD like a Linux disc or Wndows UBCD. Both can enable basic networking functions and connect you online, bypassing WinXP all together.

Turn off all antivirus, firewalls, peer blocks, check your hosts file for rogue entries.

Lastly, are you sure your system is clean of viruses and malware?

My gut tells me the error is software/settings related in XP, but that's hard to tell from here.


----------



## Wand3r3r

pinging the loopback does not mean you have connectivity. It just means the tcp/ip stack bound to the card is working.

You have tried different cables?
You do see the lights light at both ends of the cable [nic port/modem port]?


----------



## knrobe

<P>Re: Fred Garvin:<BR></P>
<P>1st? Yes a couple of times.<BR> <BR>2nd? I am currently using the modem through the router from my backup computer, I have had uninterrupted Internet from this computer both before and after the addition of the router. I added the router to avoid the hassle of swapping cables back and forth.<BR> <BR>3rd? I have reinstalled drivers several times, I have even gong in and deleted all copies of the drivers from the system to insure win didn't just retain the same driver. make that one more time I loaded from the disk I got with the motherboard. note (this platform worked flawlessly for about a month when I had the hard drive from my backup computer in it). As for the protocols tell me where to find and identify them and I will remove them.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>4th? See above.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>5th? I've pretty much done all that, I worked this problem for weeks before I had the router. As for the router I know it is good and the settings are correct, it should be easy to connect to, yet the problem box can't do it even without the other computer connected.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>6th? I tried again safe mode with networking. No luck. </P>
<P> </P>
<P>7th? Don't any OS disks to do that with at this time.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>8th? i've turned off antivirus and firewalls, not sure about peer blocks and hosts, but am looking for new ideas here, tell me where to look and what look for and I'll do it.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>Lastly, No I'm not sure, it was clear my last antivirus program wasn't it's job, but</P>
<P>the guy that swept it thought it was. He recommend AVG and loaded it on the hard drive since then it has been online twice and both times I updated AVG.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>I think your gut is right. The question is where is it hiding. But remember I do have a working computer also running XP I can make comparison checks if I know where to look.</P>
<P> </P>
<P>Thanks for your time;</P>
<P>Ken </P>
<P> </P>
<P> </P>


----------



## knrobe

Don't know what I am doing wrong it looked fine until I posted it hope you can read it.


----------



## Fred Garvin

Click the Start button then right click on My Computer and Select Manage. Scroll down to Services and look for DHCP Client on the right side. Status should be started and set to Automatic.

I would do all testing connected directly to the modem so as to rule out any interference with the router.

I think you did this already, but, at a command prompt type *netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt* and hit enter.

Did you check the back of your NIC to look for lights as Wanderer suggested?


----------



## knrobe

For the sake of clearity I'll try that last post again.
Re: Fred Garvin:

1st? Yes a couple of times.

2nd? I am currently using the modem through the router from my backup computer, I have had uninterrupted Internet from this computer both before and after the addition of the router. I added the router to avoid the hassle of swapping cables back and forth.

3rd? I have reinstalled drivers several times, I have even gone in and deleted all copies of the drivers from the system to insure Win didn't just install the same driver. make that one more time I loaded from the disk I got with the motherboard this time; note (this platform worked flawlessly for about a month when I had the hard drive from my backup computer in it). As for the protocols tell me where to find and identify them and I will remove them.

4th? See above.

5th? I've pretty much done all that, I worked this problem for weeks before I had the router. As for the router I know it is good and the settings are correct, it should be easy to connect to, yet the problem box can't do it even without the other computer connected.

6th? I tried again safe mode with networking. No luck.

7th? Don't have any OS disks to do that with at this time.

8th? I've turned off antivirus and firewalls, not sure about peer blocks and hosts, but am looking for new ideas here, tell me where to look and what look for and I'll do it.
Lastly, No I'm not sure, it was clear my last antivirus program wasn't doing it's job, but the guy that swept it thought it was. He recommend AVG and loaded it on the hard drive since then it has been online twice and both times I updated AVG.

I think your gut is right. The question is where is it hiding. But remember I do have a working computer also running XP I can make comparison checks if I know where to look.

Thanks for your time;
Ken


----------



## knrobe

Re: Fred Gavin & Wand3r3r:
DHCP Client is started and set to Automatic
Connected directly to modem and ran netsh and rebooted, no go.
There are two lights next to the onboard lan connector on the back of the computer, the top is yellow bottom is green.
Can't find any info on them in the mother board manual.
The mother board is a ECS P4M800PRO-M
All the lights on the modem and router are green.
Yes I've swapped cables around so much it's a wonder I havn't worn the ends off them, but essentially all the cables in use now are well proven.
Thanks for hanging with me on this, am going to put it up for the night.
Lost my connection on the working computer after the last test yesterday, but I'm back up this morning.
Ken


----------



## Wand3r3r

on the router what is the dhcp scope set to[Start ip and end ip]?

post the results of a ipconfig /all from the working pc to review.


----------



## knrobe

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\ken>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : KENNETH
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-76-BE-42-CF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 11, 2011 7:57:56 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 12, 2011 7:57:56 AM
C:\Documents and Settings\ken>


----------



## knrobe

Local DHCP Server: * Enable ** Disable * Start IP Address: *192.168.2.* Maximum Number of Users: IP Address Range: 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.2.254


----------



## knrobe

IP address range is 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.2.254


----------



## Wand3r3r

OK you have plenty of ips available.

what is at .254? You list it for dns.

I would suggest you now try a static ip assignment and see if we get internet.
192.168.2.101 ip address
255.255.255.0 subnet mask
192.168.2.1 gateway
192.168.2.1 for dns


----------



## Fred Garvin

I'm at a loss... The static IP idea is a good one. 

I was just re-reading the original post and realized you are using a DSL connection. I don't have much experience with DSL, but isn't PPPoE & a username and password required? Not sure if that's setup in the router and taken care of on the WAN side - router to modem - but if you bypass the router, I'd assume you need those settings addressed on your PC.


----------



## Fred Garvin

If the static IP idea doesn't work, and barring any other suggestions, I'd do this. Connect directly to the modem and setup a new connection. Go into Control Panel >>Network Connections >> New Connection Wizard>>Connect to the Internet and setup a new connection Manually >> Connect to the internet using a connection requiring a password. Then fill in your ISP & PW info.


----------



## knrobe

Re:Fred Garvin & Wand3r3r

I must be off my nut ! I just realized I gave Wand3r3r the ipconfig off the working machine, here is the proper one.


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Default>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VIOLA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 13:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-EC-24-2E-6B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.104.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
C:\Documents and Settings\Default>

My Ip doesn't require a password.
I've tried to connect to the router using a static assignment before but i'm not sure I had the numbers correct I'll try again wuth your #s. But the machine won't even ping the router.
In any case ppoe protocol requires all settings be automatic.
I found and checked the hosts fils, compared them to the good machine, the'ir identical.


----------



## knrobe

Re; Fred Gavin post 321
I've tried that many times using the IP service setup disk and using the Win setup wizard and i've probably run the lan repair 100 times and still nothing works.
I've checked every setup option I know about and can find nothing out of wack, it sure looks like a hardware problem, but my gut is telling me it's in the registry.
If all else fails I'll move the good hard drive back into the troublemaker to prove the platform, but I sure hate to do it.


----------



## Fred Garvin

Just for the heck of it, open Ineternet Explorer on bad computer, go to Tools>>Internet Options>>Connections>>Click LAN button. Is anything checked off for Proxy Server?


----------



## Fred Garvin

knrobe said:


> Re:Fred Garvin & Wand3r3r
> I must be off my nut ! I just realized I gave Wand3r3r the ipconfig off the working machine, here is the proper one.


That's what he wanted, posting both is good.... I'm just grabbing at straws here and posting my thoughts.

If installing another hard drive (which has windows installed) in the problem computer gets you connected with no problems or dropouts, then your hardware - modem, router, NIC card are OK. You could try another card, but I don't see the point if the cards in the problem PC work when you swap drives.

The Windows repair install would have re-installed any corrupt Windows system files and appropriately registered them in the Registry. You could always run the System File checker at a command prompt -> SFC /Scannow

NETSH is the same as re-installing TCP/IP and it writes a couple values to the registry, and DHCP client is enabled.

If you do install the good drive into the bad computer, the only thing I could suggest is looking at all the network connection settings, by either writing them down or taking screen captures and comparing to the bad PC.

On the problem PC, click Start, Run, then type REGEDIT. Don't change anything, but navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\ is there a value on the right called EnableProxy ? If so, what is the value under the heading Data.


----------



## Wand3r3r

knrobe I need you to put in the static entries I listed in post #23 on Viola.

We are bypassing dhcp and seeing if the nic/network is working whatsoever.

Fred he's not getting a dhcp provided ip. The is way before proxy, internet access etc.


----------



## Fred Garvin

Wand3r3r said:


> Fred he's not getting a dhcp provided ip. The is way before proxy, internet access etc.


I gotcha. I was just looking for a Tell of sorts if something virus related changed any settings.


----------



## knrobe

Well I just tried to send a post but it seems to have gone into the wind.

Ever since I did the XP repair install that computer has getting slower and slower, every time I reboot it gets worse.
I have been on it since the last post trying to run an app and it was doing nothing. The app tab in task manager showed everything running but the preformance tab showed a flatline. The processes tab showed only one app had any activity, that was alg.exe. A web search showes this app is involved in networking if it is infected it may be the cause of my problems. It looks as if I am going to have to run a scan on on this box.

Much tnanks for all the help.


----------



## Wand3r3r

knrobe you took the pc to a professional and had a virus removed.
you couldn't get a dhcp ip so you did a repair install.
you haven't had internet so I don't see how you could be infected.
your other machine checks clean right?

Reason I wanted you to do the static entries is now everything is pointing to nic failure. If you had gotten internet with a static then it would not be hardware failure.

But now from what you describe its sounding like hardware failure of some sort.

Of course if it was me I would use a slipstreamed to sp3 xp cd and do a complete wipe the drive and reinstall xp from scratch. If the problems continue it would have to be hardware.


----------



## knrobe

Things seem to be going from bad to worse, as I said after the reinstall getting slower and less stable, and it clearly got worse on every reboot. Before that it was running great. Now I can't even get it to boot in safe mode.
At one point it hung on a blue screen with the message; Registry cannot load SystemRoot\System32\cinfig\default Or it's log or alternate.
I don't know going on, but it looks like the guards have left and the inmates are running the asylum.
On the up side, after the drive was cleaned I ran a complete copy to another drive. That is the copy we have been working on, I think it is time to wipe it and start over.

Again thanks for your help and patience.
am going to shut down for the day.
Ken


----------



## Fred Garvin

I understand your frustration, Ken! You could always clone the clean copy back to this drive and try Wanderer's suggestion of assigning a static IP in Windows. Or just do a fresh install on the extra drive and start from scratch.


----------



## Wand3r3r

Also maked me wonder how "gone" that virus was. Virus's aren't about distrupting you anymore. Its all about hacker tools and stealing information. Perhaps there were residual remnants left by the virus causing these issues.

Wipe drive/Clean install is the way to go if this is the case.


----------



## knrobe

Well under the heading of, things can't get any worse, they have.
I elected to do a clean install of XP on that drive, and XP reports that it can't format the drive. Looks like I'm going to be at this for awhile.
Thanks for all your help
ken


----------



## Fred Garvin

Ken, when you boot to your XP cd and get to where Windows asks if you want to install on the existing partition, delete the partition. In the next step you'll create a new partition in the unallocated space on the drive. If you still have a problem, download and burn Killdisc to clean off the drive and start over. I guarantee you'll get this sorted out.


----------



## knrobe

That's the procidure I used, and everything went OK untill the disk formating completed, that's when I got the screen "unable to format drive" I was going to try using the Mfg's utility to format the disk, But now I can't get back onto the computer at all. You'r killdisk idea may be the hot ticket, I'll explore that whenI get back on the project tomarrow.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## knrobe

Well I managed to get a clean install of XP and I now have connectivity.
So that problem is resolved. I sure would like to know what went wrong though.
Now I will have to get everything set up again.
Thanks for all the help.
Ken


----------



## Fred Garvin

:4-clap: Glad you got it up and running! I thought we'd be on page 3 by now :laugh:. IMO, I'd be leaning towards something virus related as the cause, but that's just a guess. Make sure you uninstall Java through Control Panel and download the latest version, then add some good anti-virus software.


----------



## Helena-G

For what it's worth, I had the exact same problem, which started once I did a clean install of Windows 7 Home Premium on a hard drive that previously ran XP (with no problems, network or otherwise). I tried most of the same fixes suggested on this thread, to no avail - even re-installing the OS didn't work. Then I re-installed the OS on a new hard drive and poof, the problem vanished. I can only surmise that there was something on the old hard drive that Windows 7 didn't like.


----------



## 2xg

Thanks for the feedback.


Helena-G said:


> For what it's worth, I had the exact same problem, which started once I did a clean install of Windows 7 Home Premium on a hard drive that previously ran XP (with no problems, network or otherwise). I tried most of the same fixes suggested on this thread, to no avail - even re-installing the OS didn't work. Then I re-installed the OS on a new hard drive and poof, the problem vanished. I can only surmise that there was something on the old hard drive that Windows 7 didn't like.


----------

